# Where can i find Armidilo Lizards in So. CA



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

The topic title pretty much says everything.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

just ask a pet store. they are not a hard lizzard to find


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

ty


----------

